# Photo Competition



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok guys I need your help. I'm in a photo competition, I can enter 3 photos each month. There's still 12 days to go so I could/should get more photos but I like both of these, should I put both in or just 1 and hope to get other photos. I do also have a photo of a butterfly that I really like.

















Snake 1 or Snake 2 ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Snake #2 looks better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree 2 is much better.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Light effect on 2 is better although the Pose in 1 is more to my liking.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm still not sure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

With all the beautiful photos you take Matt, it would be hard to pick just one. You definitely have the eye for some very fine photography. Well done !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Tom. I have 3 already with 2 weekends to go still but I'm not sure I want to put 2 snakes in as I'd like 3 different species.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It's snake 2 for me, I do like the pose on snake 1 better, but he lighting is not as good as snake 2. Can we see the butterfly?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll put it on for you Jim when I get home later.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally speaking I like #1 better than the other over all. I like softer lighting and the back ground is nice. The subject is alert but not ready to flee. It appears to be distracted certainly not focused on you, a good thing.

A neat photo would be to catch that snake eating. There have been several times I have found our water snake swallowing frogs. You could stage that photo fairly easily. Snakes as long as they are not startled are easy to feed and generally receptive to a free meal.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

IMO # 1 due to the lighting and tones, which is a bit much on #2 and the light reflecting off the scales in #2 detract from the main subject which is the snake as a whole which #1 depicts better for those reasons. Also #1 seems a bit more centered and in proportion.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Snake #2, you should come over and get a close up of the one Richard posted that come out of the flood waters!!HA!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Brian.

All my photo's are in the wild, not staged and never played with in photoshop. But yes you could stage a lot of photo's like that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Snake #2, you should come over and get a close up of the one Richard posted that come out of the flood waters!!HA!!


Thank you antlerz22.

hassell I'd love to, it was a cracker wasn't it!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Certainly was not suggesting photo shopped. Just did not know if placing a frog near to him and allowing him to catch it all the while you are capturing it on film, if that was a allowed or not.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Certainly was not suggesting photo shopped


I know you weren't Brian.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

These are Wood Whites. I know which one I want to use.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Both are good Matt.

But number 1 is my choice.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt, You Neve Know what kind of mood a judge will be in, some like the softer tones some like the Shine of the sun off the Skin and the next one may not like Snakes at all, just Use your best Judgement and Let it go at that. I may would look at some Past winners and get a feel for what the judges may lean toward.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going for #1. It's not always about the lighting.... i prefer the darker shots.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Chris its the one I'm going with unless I get a better one in the next 10 days!

Butterfly #2 is my second photo, just need a 3rd, well I have others but I know my father has some like them so I don't want to bugger his chances.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You can see the past months and last years photo's here,

http://oscarwildlife.zenfolio.com/


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oscar is your father ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No a friend of my brothers and now a good friend of our family. February was a tough time for him as his daughter passed away thats why there are no photos for that month.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Unless I get other photo's in the next 2 days these are the ones I have to pick 3 from, any thoughts?

Grass Snake









Wood Whites

















Greater Butterfly Orchids.

















Fly Orchids.

















Grizzled Skipper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the Grizzled Skipper, the top Wood Whites, and the first fly orchid.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Snake,first butterfly orchid, first fly orchid. These just happen to be the ones I like best out of the group. Best of luck to you Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well here's what I'm up against. Top right corner to see the next photo.

http://oscarwildlife.zenfolio.com/p190676091/hd3ad165#hd3ad165


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not a judge in that contest.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There are some good photo's!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When do you know the results ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

In a few days when all the votes are in, what did you think to the other's Brian? Ignore the crap ones at the end from a zoo!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I actually liked them all even those from the zoo. Several were very good shots. The thing about photography is having a good camera with you when the shot presents itself. Not that I am any good...but I have always found the best pictures either early or late.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The rules for the competition are that the animal, bird etc must be born in the UK which allow's for crap photo's like those to be entered. The winning photo for last month I found out today was a native but 'captive' butterfly and I voted for that one too! Had I known I would of voted differently.

Roberta's are the orchids but not the military orchid thats my brothers .


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Thing about a Photograph is it Causes you to Pause and Really Look at something that many of us Just Walk On By every Day! When We Stop long enough to look we are amazed at how intricately Beautiful Something is!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats the ones I like too OAC, Post results when ya can Matt!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree Matt...photos should be natural and wild not in a confined area. That way you are at God mercy and your diligence pays off. Diligence and perhaps experience also wisdom.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true Brian, Roberta and I work hard for our photo's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> The Thing about a Photograph is it Causes you to Pause and Really Look at something that many of us Just Walk On By every Day! When We Stop long enough to look we are amazed at how intricately Beautiful Something is!


Well said Richard !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats why I do it!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good reason and you get to share you beauty


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd love to make a living out of it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You probably could with many of the photos I've seen so far Matt !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom, not sure, I'd have to get a better body and more lenses.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The biggest thing is having the eye for it and knowing when to take the shot. I'd love to have a better camera but the darn things are so expensive !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine's 4 years old now and with the lenses is around $2000. Time and subjects are the main things, Roberta and I travel all over the country after wildlife.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And this months winning photo is...http://oscarwildlife.zenfolio.com/p190676091/h83064f#h83064f

Well done to Graham.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> And this months winning photo is...http://oscarwildlife.zenfolio.com/p190676091/h83064f#h83064f
> 
> Well done to Graham.


 Looks like one of our starlings but slightly different.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is an awesome photo, not my first choice but what do I know.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It is a good photo, I voted for the Golden Plover. 2 photo's were 1 vote behind it but Oscar wont say which one's. Oh well start again for this month!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the dunlin.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yep that was a good photo.


----------

